# How to calibrate speedometer after gears?



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

How do I calibrate my speedometer to correct my mph after 
installing different ring and pinion? Speedcal? What?
I'm looking for what my options are and what to use? Links?
Thanks guys.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Get a tune, or have a dealership flash it in with a Tech II.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm going to order a SCT Xcal2 to correct my speedometer 
after I install my gears.


----------

